# Buckeye burl with NE opening



## TimR (Feb 8, 2013)

This piece had a good variety of the wonderful colors I really like in buckeye burls along with a bit of worm holes that added some character. The opening is left with it’s natural edge only, no carving to the shape.

I include a pic of the piece before starting to turn. If not obvious, the natural edge opening is from the bumpy top of the burl!
[attachment=17948]
Oh, the piece is 10” diam and overall height about 8”, finished with a couple hand rubbed coats of antique oil. C&C welcome and appreciated.
[attachment=17945][attachment=17946][attachment=17947]


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 8, 2013)

:hatsoff: that is the :bomb:


----------



## phinds (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow ... that's a great turning.


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful piece of wood and perfect use of it.


----------



## jimmyjames (Feb 8, 2013)

Takes a skilled hand to do that without hitting the tool on that rough opening, awesome work!


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 8, 2013)

Beauty!


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 8, 2013)

That deserves an OSCAR! It is uncommon to get a piece of buckeye of that caliber, and you have accomplished a sterling, magnificent job with it. You really should receive an award for that. WAY TO GO, MAN!!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 8, 2013)

Simply beautiful. :hatsoff:


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2013)

That my friend is what inspires people to start turning and turners to do more 
Truly terrific - Scott


----------



## TimR (Feb 8, 2013)

Hey, thanks everyone for the wonderful feedback. It's definitely among my favorite pieces and I'm glad to see others like it too.


----------



## Mike Jones (Feb 8, 2013)

TimR said:


> Hey, thanks everyone for the wonderful feedback. It's definitely among my favorite pieces and I'm glad to see others like it too.


 LIKE IT?????.......... sh*t man, I LOVE it!!


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 8, 2013)

The sad part is....the pics don't really do it justice. I had the opportunity to see this piece first hand at the recent turners meeting. It's jaw dropping. Another great turning Tim!!!!


----------



## DKMD (Feb 8, 2013)

Sweet! Love the heart shaped form and the NE!


----------



## Bigg081 (Feb 8, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> That my friend is what inspires people to start turning and turners to do more
> Truly terrific - Scott


+1 I'm not a turner yet and this makes me want to sell a kidney and buy a lathe!!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe Rebuild said:


> It is inspiring for sure.
> 
> What does the North East have to do with it? :dunno:



:rotflmao3: Natural Edge


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 11, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> That my friend is what inspires people to start turning and turners to do more
> Truly terrific - Scott



yeah, :whs:


----------



## brown down (Feb 14, 2013)

duncsuss said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> > That my friend is what inspires people to start turning and turners to do more
> ...



you guys are killing me!!!!!!! MUST TURN WOOD SOOOOOOOONNNNNNN. MY LATHE IS FEELING NEGLECTED!

outstanding job, that is surely a beautiful piece!


----------



## The PenSmith (Feb 23, 2013)

Thats a great turning, I also like the way you did your photo, great lighting.... Buckeye is one of my favorite woods to turn.


----------



## Dane Fuller (Feb 24, 2013)

Real beauty, Tim. I've never turned buckeye burl. It's on my turning bucket list.


----------

